# FS: 1987 Nissan Sentra SE Parts Car



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

first of all, nissan moderators, i know this doesnt belong, and ive already posted this is the classifids..i just wanted to give my b11-b12 friends a chance to look at this in case they dont get around to the classifids...thank you for understanding!


hey guys i've got a 1987 Nissan Sentra SE Hatchback near me which is complete, from tires up...the whole thing is going for 500 obo, its got near 290,000 miles on it but its in near mint shape. the engines needs to have a piston replaced, but other than that its in great shape. especially for having near 300 grand on it. 

so, if anyone wants say 400 worth of stuff i'll buy it and ship it out for you for cheap as hell, but at least 400 dollars worth of stuffs gota be bought.

the seats have been spoken for, but its got a good tranny, speedo w/ tach, sweet looking steering wheel, great interior...like i said its complete, just needs a new piston.

all parts will be priced near j/y prices and there will be no pull charge. so, if we can get 400 worth of orders of parts we can ship right away.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

what colour is the interior and is it the 4 door model?

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> *what colour is the interior
> -Nick *


 the interior is a real dark color, i want to say black, the dash and all components are black



sentrastud said:


> *and is it the 4 door model?*


 no it is the very same kind, i think it is crazy mart, has.

this cars got lotsa extras too. detachable cd-player, rear window shield, like the kind you see on camaros and such. i need the seats, but theres mirrors, sunroof, speedo w/ tach, all the goodies... i'll try to get you gusy some pics of it soon, hopefully by weekeds end.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

its a sport coupe !... black trim.. with the nice mirror  BTw wath is that shield you mention ?? a louvered window cover ??


----------



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

If you grab that save me out the guage cluster for sure... but I may be interested in other parts also, I'd have to come down there and look at it.... 

BTW... clean out your pm box


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *its a sport coupe !... black trim.. with the nice mirror *


 yes, yes, and yes!



Crazy-Mart said:


> *BTw wath is that shield you mention ?? a louvered window cover ??*


 i think so, it covers the rear window with sorta a slide design


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

phaedrus432 said:


> *If you grab that save me out the guage cluster for sure... *


 ok!..as long as 400 worth of parts are needed, the parst are pretty much yours!  



phaedrus432 said:


> *but I may be interested in other parts also,*


 its totally complete so i imagine if you need it, its there!



phaedrus432 said:


> *BTW... clean out your pm box  *


 ok thanks will work on it! 



phaedrus432 said:


> *I'd have to come down there and look at it....*


 i gave you my #, so go ahead and call me, im usually home bout noon now  i'll show you the white beauty!

on another note...has anyone seen Bruce Almighty yet?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *on another note...has anyone seen Bruce Almighty yet? *


hahahaha, yes. Im a fan of that movie!

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

that was so funny! did you see it sober? i saw it baked and laughed my a$$ off!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hahahah, yeah, we didnt go partying till later that night.

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

cool, hey clean lookin car btw!  i like the rims, are they stockers of a b13 or 14?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Cmon buddys!! this is way to personal  get it into PM please... xXB12RacerXx : your the post whore of the millenium


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

LMFAO


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *Cmon buddys!! this is way to personal  get it into PM please... xXB12RacerXx : your the post whore of the millenium  *


 why thank you sir! i will take that as a compliment!    and your not such a bad guy yorself!


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That was not a compliment. It's a waste of my time and everyone elses to read useless postcount pads.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

fastpakr said:


> *That was not a compliment. *


 o, harsh.. 



fastpakr said:


> *It's a waste of my time and everyone elses to read useless postcount pads.*


 seems to be all this thread is good for though  you can delete it if you want!


----------



## Trefrog (Feb 8, 2003)

Enough already! I need the drivers side rear tail light, if it is a XE Coupe. Plz. Help! 5th Element.


----------

